# HP Laptop, Lan funktioniert nur sehr langsam bzw. gar nicht



## nchristoph (5. Oktober 2010)

Hi zusammen.

Ich hab einen HP Laptop dv9667eg mit win7 bzw. vista. 

Seit ca. nem Jahr funktioniert der Lan anschluss unter Vista nur sehr langsam bzw. unter Win7 gar nicht.

Ich hab beide OS schon mehrmals aufgesetzt und es hat keine veränderung gebracht.

Bis jetzt hat der WLanadapter funktioniert nur macht der mittlerweile auch schon zicken, allerdings umgekehrt: unter Vista ****t er gar nicht bzw unter Win7 teilweise sehr langsam.

Unter sehr langsam verstehe ich: Netzwerk interner Ping zum Router über 300 ms.

Gar nicht erklärt sich denk ich mal von selber.

Was soll ich tun bzw. was kann ich tun? Garantie ist seit etwa 15 monaten abgelaufen und eine Reparatur ist sehr kostspielig. 

Hat von euch Hardwaregurus noch wer ne Idee was ich versuchen kann oder ist es vielleicht besser, ich kauf mir gleich nen neuen Lappi, der is immerhin schon fast 3.5 Jahre alt. 

WLan über USB bzw. Lan über USB hab ich schon versucht, ist meines erachtens nach nicht wirklich der Sinn eines Laptops mit dem ich ja auch mobil sein will. Bzw finde ich keinen Lan Adapter, der mit Win7 bzw. Vista richtig funktioniert.

Wlan über Stick ist nicht das Problem, nur einen 108 mbit Stick finden, den man konfigurieren kann das er mit Netgear router auf Repeater modus funktioniert, ist auch schwer, zumindest bei uns in der Gegend.

Also: HILFE

mfg
Christoph


----------



## fluessig (5. Oktober 2010)

Hallo nchristoph,

nicht ganz einfach. Dass der LAN Anschluss nicht geht ist schon recht komisch - WLAN kann ja gerne mal zicken, aber LAN ist schon komisch. Ich empfehle dir mal eine Linux Live CD zu booten und damit deine Hardware zu testen. Der LAN Anschluss sollte auf jeden Fall gefunden werden und wenn Du den beim Starten schon angeschlossen hast, solle das Netzwerk auch gleich richtig eingerichtet sein.

Zum WLAN. Wie steht es denn um Deine Empfangsqualität? Der Repeater steht da ja sicher nicht ohne Grund. Mess mal mit Netstumbler http://www.netstumbler.com/ die Anzahl der zu empfangenen WLAN Signale und schau Dir die Kanalverteilung an, bzw. poste sie hier mal. Ausserdem: Hast Du ein DECT Telefon, Bluetooth Geräte, Wireless Tastatur, Konsolengamepads, ..., usw. in der Nähe laufen? Das 2.4 GHz Band ist leider nicht sehr breit und jede Menge Geräte versuchen da drauf zu funken. Kollisionen sind da zwangsweise an der Tagesordnung.
(löst natürlich noch nicht Dein Treiberproblem mit dem WLAN - dazu fällt mir grad gar kein Tipp ein).

Um welche Versionen handelt es sich bei Vista und WIN7 (32bit oder 64 bit). Vielleicht liegt ja da schon der Hund begraben, falls Du die falschen Treiber verwenden solltest.

Gruß
fluessig


----------



## nchristoph (6. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort.

Linux Live CD(Ubuntu glaub ich wars) hab ich schon getestet, tritt dasselbe Problem auf mit beiden, das einmal funktioniert und einmal nicht.

Netstumbler werd ich machen wenn ich daheim bin, hab den Laptop nicht mehr in der Firma mit, weil ja wie gesagt kein gescheiten Netzwerkanschluss mit dem Lappi zusammenkriege.

Hab ne Wireless Maus daneben, das Problem trat aber schon auf, bevor ich mir die Maus gekauft hab.

Empfangsqualität ist sehr gut bis ausgezeichnet, der Repeater steht für meine Eltern im Erdgeschoss, damit die auch Inet haben, ich hab den normalen Router gleich neben mir stehen.

Win 7 und Vista Home Premium 32 bit. Treiber sind auch 32 Bit.


----------



## tacef (6. Oktober 2010)

Ok lt. Netstumbler kommen 95% der Pakete an, 5 minuten später sinds wieder nur 20 %, 5 min drauf gar keine mehr und wieder 5 Minuten drauf wieder 90%.

Ich glaub mein Lappi geht übern Jordan


----------



## fluessig (6. Oktober 2010)

Fällt mir leider auch nichts aufbauendes mehr ein. Aber eventuell liegt hier tatsächlich ein Hardwaredefekt vor. Um gänzlich ausschließen zu können, dass es nicht an der Software liegt, könntest Du Dir einen WLAN USB Stick besorgen (falls Du keinen hast, sollte sich doch jemand finden, der Dir den mal kurz leihen kann, oder Du kaufst einen und gibst ihn innerhalb der 14 Tage wieder zurück). Mit dem Stick solltest Du dann natürlich keine Probleme mehr haben zumindest auf eine spürbar stabilere und schnellere Übertragung zu kommen. 
Der Schritt lohnt sich natürlich nur, wenn Dich das überhaupt noch interessiert. Ansonsten neues Laptop.


----------



## nchristoph (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab einen Stick zuhause, der auch mit meinem Router funktioniert, auf den hab ich vollkommen vergessen.

Mit dem hab ich eine Halbwegs stabile Verbindung. 

Immer zwischen 80 - 100% der Paket kommen an, nur sobald er in Standby geht und wieder aufgeweckt wird, ****t der Stick nicht mehr.


----------

